# Audio Imperia Nucleus Lite Installation



## OzSonic (Mar 25, 2020)

I purchased and installed Nucleus Lite on my Windows 10 (64) computer as per the instructions with the most recent versions of Connect and Kontakt. Kontakt shows Nucleus installed but there are no instruments to choose from. When I look at what's been downloaded and extracted there is just a sample folder but no instrument folder. Does anybody have any ideas why?


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 25, 2020)

The folder you pointed Native Access to does not contain the .nicnt file. You need to point to the folder that contains it.


----------



## OzSonic (Mar 25, 2020)

Thanks for responses. Evidently there was an issue with the Connect download server and only part of the package was downloaded.


----------



## Chris Schmidt (Monday at 3:29 PM)

OzSonic said:


> Thanks for responses. Evidently there was an issue with the Connect download server and only part of the package was downloaded.


I guess I must be having this issue too because I'm having the exact same thing happening.

No .nkis anywhere. Unreal.


----------

